# Serious kayak fishermen I have a question?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So thinking about getting a kayak to take out in the sound and inlets fishing. No pounding through the surf. So my question is what's the difference in the kayaks like ocean kayaks etc. and one like this one that you can get at Walmart for $347.00. If I'm going to use it a couple times a year. Don't mean to ask a stupid question so be easy on me. Lol


----------



## Chipper (May 31, 2017)

Hey, I'm new the the forum but not kayak fishing. that kayak looks like it might be okay but I do not here good things about the Walmart kayaks. I have heard, no firsthand experience myself, that they are not so durable. I know that from the picture that seat leaves a lot to be desired. If it were my money I'd look for a decent used kayak in the 12' range. I picked up my Wildness Systems Tarpon 120 used for five hundred last spring and it's fantastic for all kinds of fishing. I've had it in the river, on a few lakes and even launched it in the surf in Frisco last summer. Thats just what I would do.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You get what you pay for buying new..... look for a used boat that is a reputable fishing yak. Some times the seller will hook you up with extras if they like you or your good at negotiating. A buddy of mine just got a sweet deal on a Malibu stealth, and the guy hooked him up with a cart two paddles, a crate, and an anchor when he went to pick it up.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So what are some reputable fishing yaks to be on the look out for? Something that you can stand up in also? Was also thinking about trying to find a used Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game Angler II. Any thoughts?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I started with a $ 400.00 kayak that I bought from Bass Pro that was very similar to the one above. As said by others those two are not the best but again you get what you pay for. I used that kayak for about 3 years and decided that I really like the sport so I purchased one that was nicer but more expensive.

12 years and 6 kayaks later I still fish from the two that I still own, just not as much.

Our area has a lot of stores that sell them but that because where I live. A good way to see what is on the market is to go to one of the Demo days where all of the local stores will bring the kayaks they sell out to a spot on the water so you can paddle test them all. Not sure you could find something similar in your area but it's worth the time to go to one.

The kayak above looks like a good starter option that's rigged for fishing and if you like the sport you can move up from there like I did. You just need to remember it's not the best made boat so treat it gently and it will last.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Some of the main differences between name brand and "big box" store brands:

- Name brand kayaks are more durable because they have thicker better grade plastic. If you go to a store with a sit on top kayak, press down on the middle of the deck with your thumb. In most cases, you will feel the plastic give a little. On most name brand kayaks, you will feel little to no give. Tap on it with your knuckle and compare the two. You'll see a notable difference.

- The name brand kayaks are usually roto molded, which means it is one solid mold that the plastic is poured into. A lot of the off brand kayaks are two seperate pieces, top & bottom that are "welded" together.

- Most of the stock acessories (handles, eye pads, foot peg rails, etc.) on an off brand kayak are made from less quality materials and hardware. On most , they will be installed with rivets or screws/nuts that are fastened through a drilled hole. The majority of the stock items on a name brand kayak are fastened into recesses that are molded into the kayak.

- The name brand kayaks have much more planning and engineering in their designs, a lot of which comes from input of actual users. Most name brand companies have pro staff members (local kayak anglers that are sponsored by the companies) that provide input to the design and development teams based on their experiences as well as the kayak angling community.

- Off brand kayaks don't usually come with much of a warranty. Some of the name brand kayaks come with a lifetime warranty. Also better customer service if you have problems.

As far as being able to stand, a kayak that you can stand in is going to be pretty stable, which is good for your confidence in open choppier water, but it will usually be slower and heavier and harder on your when paddling any distance than one you can't stand in as easily. I bought my Wilderness Systems Ride 135 for that reason 4 years ago, and I think I have stood up on it to fish maybe 5 times.

With all that said, it all depends on your own specific needs and fishing style as to which is a better investment for you. If you only plan to use it now & then and only in protected waters, etc., a big box brand may do just fine for you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I to have a ride 135. ... that I rarely stand in. Maybe if you fish fresh water more standing would be a more important . Brands to look for used ... wilderness systems , Jackson, Malibu


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I really like my Ride. My wife has a Ride 115 and loves hers too. The Ocean Kayak Big Game looks like a nice one and I have never heard much negative about it. After talking to a lot of people on the water and seeing their Ocean Kayaks, One thing I really like about them over my Ride is their low profile to the water. A lot less for the wind to catch. My next kayak would probably be an Ocean Kayak.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

rwh said:


> I really like my Ride. My wife has a Ride 115 and loves hers too. The Ocean Kayak Big Game looks like a nice one and I have never heard much negative about it. After talking to a lot of people on the water and seeing their Ocean Kayaks, One thing I really like about them over my Ride is their low profile to the water. A lot less for the wind to catch. My next kayak would probably be an Ocean Kayak.


If you like the wilderness system line the new atak 140 is a lower profile boat designed for wind resistance. My next boat is going to be a hobie revolution 130. I see where a lot of people like them for fishing big water and ocean because of the speed it's capable of. .. there is nothing wrong with the ocean kayaks, it's the most common rental kayak I've seen, bound to be a reason behind it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your inputs. I think I will start looking at the name brands and forget about the box store models. A lot of great points to lean towards the name brand. And thanks for letting me ask a stupid question and for not tearing me a new one, LOL. I'll touch base later on when I decide what I want and purchase.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I am by no means an experienced kayak fisherman or kayaker. But, I highly recommend the Vibe Sea Ghost 130. A major advantage is the seat. It is rare to find such a great seat coming stock on a kayak. Also, the rudder is more helpful than you would think. It makes drifting a lot easier. At the end of the day, it is completely your choice. I believe that no matter what kayak you buy, you will love it, as long as you steer clear of big box companies. Good Luck!


----------



## mopar (Jun 4, 2017)

I have fallen into the cheap kayak trap not worth it I like the saying buy once cry once. I have a ocean kayak big game 2 and I love it the thing is a tank.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Any kayak is good to start in! The cheaper, the better. That way if you don't like it, you aren't out a lot of $$. But if on the other hand you like it, you can figure your upgrade options. I have an old Ride 135 that I have had for 8 years. Before that, I had a WS Tarpon 160 and before that I had a cheap model from Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------

